# Books....



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

So, my mother is getting really hooked on her tank. Took me a few years to get it really going... But she finally let me help her. Problem is, I have taken it as far as I can. It is now going to exceed my knowledge.

So, is there some good, must have books that will help her continue on with her new found love of the tank.


Thanks for the help
Hopefully she will sign up here... Took so long to get the tank sorted out, not sure how long for her to log in on her own!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably best to come here and other sites for info.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah, that is what I told her...


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

J_T said:


> So, my mother is getting really hooked on her tank. Took me a few years to get it really going... But she finally let me help her. Problem is, I have taken it as far as I can. It is now going to exceed my knowledge.
> 
> So, is there some good, must have books that will help her continue on with her new found love of the tank.
> 
> ...


How about Diane Walstad's Ecology of The Planted Aquarium.

A bit heavy on the reading, but she can skip right to end of the book for the famous low-tech soil setup! Good reference book to have around if you're into plants.

There a website which I am not sure is related to the author or not, but it is on her method which can be found here..
Walstad method - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

Also, Barry James' Planted Aquarium. Lots of photo! Maybe a little dated, but I don't see significant advances in FW as in SW with the exception of lighting.

My favourite website...
James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide - site seems to be down today. This website has awesome information on dosing such as EI, PMMD, etc.

Hope this help a little JT. If your mom don't like surfing, you can probably print those two website/pages for her!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> How about Diane Walstad's Ecology of The Planted Aquarium.
> 
> A bit heavy on the reading, but she can skip right to end of the book for the famous low-tech soil setup! Good reference book to have around if you're into plants.
> 
> ...


I will pass this along to her. She should have no problems with some surfing. She has researched 100's of years of family tree info... I will tell her to do some reading!


----------

